# Feeding caramelized hay?



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

SVFHAY said:


> Knotter stop loosened on 5070 yesterday.


For you guys with more experience feeding cattle than I:
Would you feed some 4th cutting alfalfa that has caramelized during storage since last fall. Hay was very fine stemmed, leafy hay. The hay tested 214 RFV last fall at baling and i sold it this summer but the buyer couldn't use the brown bales. Hay was tarped and dry but 1/3 of the bales were a tad hot and discolored during storage. I have fed plenty of moldy hay to my cows but none quite like this stuff.
My questions are:
What happens to that RFV number when hay caramelizes?
Is it safe for the cattle?
The hay is not moldy but is uniformely discolored throughout the bales and actually smells like sweet silage. 
I would like to grind and blend it with something but am not set up to do so unfortunately.
I fed a bale in small amounts to the cattle and they seem to like it just fine but I worry with the hay being that high in feed value originally and am not sure what happens to the the RFV (or any thing else) when this happens.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I had some round bales a few yeas ago I fed. When the cows got to the middle it was just black balls. Took them out of the feeders with the intent to toss them over the hill , before I could the cows and calves rolled them around and ate them .Didn't seem to bother them any . They did have good hay to eat ,but liked that stuff too I guess .What the RFV was I have no idea .


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Dad fed some a number of years ago. The old girls went crazy for it! Big square bales given to him. Bottom of covered outside stack. Fed with no problems alfalfa was not typical for them. Martin


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_You would have to be careful feeding it because of the feed value,not the carmelizing.Feed value is very high.You could tub grind and mix with lesser quality feed like corn stalks or straw,CRP hay._

_If small sqrs could limit feed._

_Otherwise you could have stomach issues like twisted stomachs._


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> _You would have to be careful feeding it because of the feed value,not the carmelizing.Feed value is very high.You could tub grind and mix with lesser quality feed like corn stalks or straw,CRP hay._
> 
> _If small sqrs could limit feed._
> 
> _Otherwise you could have stomach issues like twisted stomachs._


Good to know! Thanks


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We used to have a dairy guy that preferred carmelized hay if we had any. My cows go absolutely bugsh*t over it. Like Cy pointed out, don't feed it all at once, grind it with other hay, or limit feed it by using one bale at a time with several others that haven't turned into bovine candy.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_I've carmelized hay on purpose if i had a spot with some weeds in it.The weeds dry slower then the alfalfa so if bale when hay is dry i'd end up with mold spots in bale.Bale it wet and carmelize it and cattle will lick it all up.I feed that to the bigger cattle._


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> _I've carmelized hay on purpose if i had a spot with some weeds in it.The weeds dry slower then the alfalfa so if bale when hay is dry i'd end up with mold spots in bale.Bale it wet and carmelize it and cattle will lick it all up.I feed that to the bigger cattle._


How does one do this and control it so that you don't end up with a bale of moldy mush?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Bale a tight bale.

set in spot in open away from other hay
,leave a couple ft between all bales so it don't catch fire.

They dry out after a few months.Only get a little mold on very edge.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Nitram said:


> How does one do this and control it so that you don't end up with a bale of moldy mush?


Yes, please tell!

Edit:

Oops, I had the window open, ya answered before I got to it.

THANKS!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Two more questions what moisture level and does Carmelizing occur in any other types of hay other than alfalfa? I really appreciate your info Cy. , 
Martin


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd guess it about 30% but never tested it.I have done it with grass that was in standing water.One bale 3200 lbs.


----------

